# Bucktails



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

I haven't seen anyone making bucktails on this site, so I thought I'd show you a few I made prior to my accident. I know they are not as complicated as making crankbaits, but still fun to do. I have the skoal can in pics as size reference. I also thought I'd throw some pics of some muskies we caught last year for fun. I hope you like them.










The first one on the left has three silicone skirts on it and double # 8 blades.
All these bucktails have #8 blades. 










These bucktails have flashabou fly fiber skirts. Two on the left are #8 blades and the last two are #10's.










This was my biggest musky last year, a 44 incher.










Just another run of the mill 39 incher.










My dads biggest last year. I think it was 42 inches.

I know this is fishing related, but I know alot of you guys hunt also. Here's a pic of my biggest archery buck to date. I shot him in Nov, 2005.



















Sorry for the long post, but I've been extremely bored lately with me being laid up due to my crash. Hope you like the pics!


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

No problem Mark, it's something I rarely see, blades with tails as big a toupee's on the back- gee those black and yellow blades stand out, I will have to do a lure those colors and see what likes them.They look pretty good and looking at your pics, I can see why they are so big - nice fish.
There must be deer everywhere there?? We see a few around here (maybe one a year) in the forests and around the roads at night - they are 'feral' here, escapees from deer farms. The only thing they seem to shoot with a bow here is pigs and goats, and a few kangaroos (too easy).
Last week there was a big protest, at the Defence department killing 700 kangaroos in Kathren (near Darwin) at the air base there. They were all over the air base and becoming a hazard - it's a military base where they land 'Starlifters', B52's, FA18's etc, so you can see why they had to get rid of them.
They were also about to clean up 500-600 here (just outside Canberra) at an old radio station, but all the protesters (probably about 10) stopped it - they get to plague proportions when it rains and there is plenty of grass (turns them on to breeding)- or when it is in drought they all come to town, to eat what's left of the lawns and cause havoc on the roads.pete


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

That was a great post....love the baits, love the fish and love that buck. Your double bladed baits are really nice. I have been making wooden hardbaits for a long time, but just started messing around with bucktails and spinnerbaits, mainly because they catch fish. I love that Flashabou and the double blades. I own several Double Cowgirls and used them in Canada this last year and they were the hot item.

I am also a bowhunter as well as rifle and muzzleloader. That combined with Musky fishing, Smallmouth and Walleye fishing and bait making.... and of course I have to work sometimes..... there needs to be more hours in a day....lol.

By the way, is that a Pennslyvania buck? That is a real hog, congratulations on that dude.

Get well...

Rod


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

Rod,

Thanks for the compliments and yes, it is a Pa buck. I shot it in Mercer county, just east of Greenville by Lake Wilhelm.


----------



## jcrdust (May 24, 2004)

Hey cuttem, How much do the bodies on yourlures weigh and where did you get them. All the ones in the catalog I have seen don't seem the be that big. Also what gauge wire are you using. Nice looking baits, mine never turn out near as nice.


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

I usually get my lure bodies through rollie and helens or stamina. I just checked and they weigh 2/5 ounce. The total bait is probably around 2 to 2.5 ounces. As for the beads, I use 1/4" and 7/32" beads. I never weighed them to be exact. I buy my flashabou fly fiber at any store I can find it at on sale. I check all the time and when it's on sale I stock up. The last batch I bought at Sportsman's wharehouse for like 1.50 a package. I bought it all! It usually is around 3.50 a package. Most fly shops carry it, or you could order it from the tackle supply stores. I use .051 diameter wire for the bucktails. Some use .062, and I have some here at the house, but haven't used any yet. 
The biggest key is to buy fly fiber, not regular flashabou. It's heavier, wider and much easier to tie. Plus it doesn't wrap around the trebles as much. 

Thanks for all the compliments. Make sure you all post up some fish when you catch them, it'll keep me busy while I recover.


----------

